# Metal fans?



## Rhetoric (Nov 26, 2012)

I saw dethklok, all that remains and black dahlia Saturday.
I had a pretty gnarly (head)bangover yesterday.
It was awesome to finally go to a show, last one I had been to was cryptopsy in high school. This Saturday is wintersun! I am beyond pumped.
Anyone else looking forward to anything?


----------



## Dubya (Nov 26, 2012)

Trans Siberian Orchestra at the Nassau Coliseum on December 15th.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope. I can't stand it  Mostly cause I'm into classical music.


----------



## Dubya (Nov 27, 2012)

ReptileGuy said:


> Nope. I can't stand it  Mostly cause I'm into classical music.



Give Trans Siberian Orchestra a listen. Bach "n" Roll! Also it's Christmas music for Metalheads. Best live show I've ever seen. Look for them on Youtube.


----------



## ReptileGuy (Nov 27, 2012)

Dubya said:


> ReptileGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. I can't stand it  Mostly cause I'm into classical music.
> ...



Will do right now 


I found Christmas Cannon Rock...It was pretty neat! I love the original song Pachelbel Cannon D major but their twist was great!


----------



## Rhetoric (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the trans Siberian orchestra was just here. I haven't listened to much of it and I'm not even sure if it falls into the same category but this is my favorite version of vivaldi's winter. 
http://youtu.be/txwlKqt01TQ

There are so many kinds of metal. I downloaded a documentary series on it, I think it used to be on vh1 and it was pretty sweet. Definitely interesting to see where it all came from and how many sub genres there are.


----------



## Alliocha (Feb 19, 2015)

Black Dahlia Murder all the way when it comes to modern death metal!


----------



## BigJay8232 (Feb 19, 2015)

I enjoy all kinds of music but as for Metal. Dimmu Borgir, Carnifex, Thy Art is Murder, Sanctuary and Fear Factory have been on my playlists a lot lately.


----------



## Alliocha (Feb 19, 2015)

They all are great! You need to check Black Crown Initiate if you haven't. Thats some hot epic stuff!


----------



## BigJay8232 (Feb 19, 2015)

Check out 




Cinder by Crotalus

The Front man is Kevin McCurley the founder/owner of New Englad Reptile Distributors (NERD)


----------



## CameronJayBauer (May 11, 2016)

I love how this discussion got bumped from like over 2 years ago XD
im seeing Memphis May Fire and We Came as Romans on Friday but looking forward more to Hatebreed next week \m/ \m/


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 6, 2016)

Well I'll bump it again since I'm just poking my nose around.

Huge fan of Dream theater and Between the Buried and me, as well as Opeth.
Still love me some good ole fashioned Megadeth, Iron Maiden, Judas priest.

Recently though, I've been into some more punky stuff like "Cursive" and "days and daze" No idea why, but my music changes with the sun and moon. Still, metal is always my favorite!


----------



## Alliocha (Aug 7, 2016)

Check Black Crown Initiate if you like the ones stated!


----------



## zarnach (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm going to Opeth later in October, but also meeting up with some family to attend this! This lineup here will be epic.


----------



## Alliocha (Aug 8, 2016)

Enjoy


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh I'd enjoy going to that. Some good bands over there. I have not been to a show in years. I need to see if there is some over here around CO.


----------



## CameronJayBauer (Aug 8, 2016)

zarnach said:


> I'm going to Opeth later in October, but also meeting up with some family to attend this! This lineup here will be epic.


Oh I'd love to catch that sunday lineup for sure!


----------



## Konrad (Aug 9, 2016)

Now that looks like a fun show. Just to age myself I remember seeing slayer and Metallica in lamours in Brooklyn when I was a kid. They both where on their first albums.


----------

